# Free Sailboat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have you been dreaming of your very own sailboat?
Well here ya go! 
22ft. sailboat


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Generally, free sailboats can get very, very expensive.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

Lots of free ones available. If you are looking for a little daysailer and have lots of time to restore a boat that won't later be worth what you put into it in cash and sweat then I can show you a little Schock in Socal that needs a home too!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Fuhrer13 in search of free boat*

Do you still have this boat? I am insterested in finding anyone that has a boat they are trying to rid themselves of for free.


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Well Said*

Senior Chief:
I love your "profession" on your profile--"ANNOY FOLKS". Wasn't that your job on active duty as well? 
CDR Jim Morrison, USCG (ret, prior QMC)
San Diego


----------



## teslarider (Oct 10, 2010)

*Free Sailboat??*

I am looking for a Free Sailboat. If anyone has a 45 foot or larger for Free I would like more information. I have been on the land too long and need to get back to the sea!!
God Bless You!!


----------



## woodymr (Oct 19, 2009)

"Free" Sailboat: 1976 Columbia 9.6, 31 1/2', 10 1/2' beam, 5 1/2' draught, with Yanmar 3GM diesel engine and oversize standing rigging, windlass and other stuff ready to be installed. Live aboard now but needs more work to be fit for ocean duty. Comes with 52 yr. hetero-sexual, blond haired blue eyed male who has low maintenance who can help with upkeep and financial assistance sort of. Contact for more details and comments on ad content...../)......


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

woodymr
your post read very good and got more interesting especially reading, hetero-sexual, blue eyed, blond and then came the kicker "male" as it was missing the FE in front of it, so I'm no longer interested in the boat, free or not.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

If you are really looking for a free sailboat, walk the docks of your local marinas. Most have a number of boats which have not moved in many years (looking at the bottom growth will give you a good indication). Chat to the harbormaster - they may be happy to have somebody remove or pay for a boat which has sat there for a long while without slip fees being paid...

However, most importantly, listen to the 'dog. There ain't nothing so expensive as a free boat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

*Free Sailboat Wanted*

I am looking for a free sailboat. If you want to get rid of yours, I might be able to help you with that. Much Appreciated!


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a 22 Bristol that I started restoring and then the wife and her brother bought a new to us 27 hunter... so I have a mid restore boat that is free to a good home! In Toms River NJ


----------



## alexchristie (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey there chadfunk, I'd sure like to hear more about your Bristol... my account is too new to send a private message but you can email me at [email protected] or call anytime at 9077448887. I'm in Alaska but will be flying south here in just a short spell. Thanks Much, Alex


----------



## TheMist (May 2, 2011)

Chadfunk- I live in Brick Town on the border of point. Is your boat still up for grabs? Toss me a text / call at 732-581-6012 if it is. (sending an email as well) Thanks for your time. - Kyle


----------

